# show us your fog/driving lights



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's mine:


----------



## ohenry (Feb 27, 2003)




----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02736.jpg


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)




----------



## thevboardmember (Apr 18, 2003)

there you go...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Hella 500 driving lights:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Oh lord... do you ever overheat in the summer... lol



fcsmotorsports said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Tell me what you think of the 500's. I'm running the FF200's. I couldn't tell much of a difference in the light tunnel at hella's site. and the FF200's fit better on my car.

Seth

P.S. Aren't they a pain in the but to keep aimed properly?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You people and youe HUGE ass foglights, 

BTW seth, that's the first time I've seen ur car clean. hehe


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Where did you get that sweet body kit from squeezinSE


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

GTR kit from Stillen or erebuni.net


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bgriffey said:


> *Oh lord... do you ever overheat in the summer... lol *


No, never.


Seth,
I like the 500s, but the FF series is a much better light. When I get my additional set, I'll be going with the FF200s. However, I have never had to adjust the 500s, other than the time that I aimed them lower for a night time Rally Cross, and my car sees a lot of punishing roads.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Seth,
I like the 500s really well. Its just too bad I have them mounted so low. I think it kills some of their effectiveness. Id like to try some of those Black Magic(??) ones. No aim problems here.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Its just too bad I have them mounted so low. I think it kills some of their effectiveness. *


Yeah,
I think the'd do a better job on the roof. If only there was a removable bar, like a ski rack or something, that fits when your windows are closed and you can plug it in to the lighter or something like a police light.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

gotta love the PIAA's


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
How come you didn't pit them in the holes on the outer corners?
All accessory lighting is 'supposed' to be as wide apart as posible.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have plans for those openings.....

I was going to get the actual R33 GT-R turn signals, but Motorex wanted $150 each for them ($300 total!!)
So, I had some custom made.
Once again, thanks ScorchN200SX


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

...squeezinSE is that your stock grill? If not were did you get it it looks really good


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

BoNiTo48 said:


> *...squeezinSE is that your stock grill? If not were did you get it it looks really good *


that grille is stock... it only came on the '98 sentra


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)




----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Here's mine. I have only seen one other b13 with these lights. They are factory dealer installed fogs.


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

Heehee... here's mine

http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3fe37a39_b2d/bc/SheDevL/PIAA+80+Pro+XT+Fog+Lamps.jpg?bfPZ44_AzMqN.Tkv

:crazy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what the heck? What kit is that? That's the first time I've seen that.


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> what the heck? What kit is that? That's the first time I've seen that.


It's the JT Evo kit for the 200 and sentra (the only one they make, so I guess it would be series one... I got the whole thing for about $900, and then a month later they drop the price to $600! Errr... oh well. It kind of sucks since it's fiberglass... but oh well

http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3fe37a39_b2d/bc/SheDevL/Old+pic+but+a+good+one.jpg?bfuy44_AkVdj.spB

http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3fe37a39_b2d/bc/SheDevL/mmm+look+at+that+backside.jpg?bfuy44_ALVjPzGrr

yeah, I haven't seen hardly any other 200/sentra with one (only one other, and that was some pic I saw on the internet. I just liked it bc of the fog light holes.


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

ok, forget the stupid yahoo briefcase... lets try this...

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid93/pc34609218477757699a565c58dcb7f7e/fa419350.jpg.orig.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid93/pb1eb647d1fea6758968b5eaf0bebf6eb/fa41934d.jpg.orig.jpg

see if that works better
hehe, I'm getting a hang of this image thing (s-l-o-w-l-y)


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

i need serious help
it still doesnt work
thats it, i'm trying again later (much later)


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=36339&page=2&highlight=liu

......yah, i got those wally-world specials................and yes, that IS a fog light wire hanging down.......

thanks again LIU for still hosting my pics


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

seeing as how my stupid images weren't working before, lets just try them all again...

here the fog lights (if the previous link didnt work)









and someone (sorry, short term memory, I cant remember the screenname) mentioned that they hadn't seen my body kit before so here are some pics (again, the previous links didnt work).
And yes, these pics should probably be posted somewhere else on the board


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=36339&page=2&highlight=liu
> 
> ......yah, i got those wally-world specials................and yes, that IS a fog light wire hanging down.......
> 
> thanks again LIU for still hosting my pics


Hey slayer, I like the headlights and corners.... if I had gotten black rims instead of white, those would probably look cool on my car (just as they do on yours - especially since your car is black)


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm so fed up with this computer (and my lack of skills for it).
One minute the pics work, the next they dont.
I will not give up until they are on here.










for the love of God, please work...


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

that's it, I'm giving up. I'm done tryin on this forum (text only from now on) 
errrrr... 
maybe I just do a cardomain page like azkicker recommended


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

SheDevL said:


> Hey slayer, I like the headlights and corners.... if I had gotten black rims instead of white, those would probably look cool on my car (just as they do on yours - especially since your car is black)


Ty.  im saving for some either gloss black er flat black rims er even gunmetal, dunno what to get yet though, cause my car isnt REALLY black, but it comes out black in most of my pics  its that charcoalish grey color.



looking to replace my wally-wurld lights, as they just melted the fuse box..........literally, melted the little black box, melted the blue plastic on the fuse, but left the fuse intact :-/... anyone know of a good company that makes something similar to what i got already? dont like the round ones, kinda liking the flat, slim design.....thanks


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

I dont know much about (fog) lamps an all, but I do like PIAA.
(www.piaa.com -of course... like that's not a given... hehe)
http://www.piaa.com/Lamps/Lamps-General.html
1500XT series is nice, 2100XT Extreme white series is good too (if you like that blue tint in your lights), and also 1700X is ok, but it's a little more round.
It's just PIAA is expensive. I debated whether to get my 80 ProXT's for my bumper for a long time, since they were about $230 for the kit (poor wallet)
hope that helps a tiny bit...


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

squeezinSE said:


>



hah - i have the same kit and same looking fogs mounted in the same spot! Are yours the same $20 Blazer 5" Fogs from Pep Boys? :thumbup: 

i put mine in to prevent water getting to my CAI ... but i think the stupid fog puts out too much hot air so it's sort of like i have a WAI again ...


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

TofuShop said:


> hah - i have the same kit and same looking fogs mounted in the same spot! Are yours the same $20 Blazer 5" Fogs from Pep Boys? :thumbup:
> 
> i put mine in to prevent water getting to my CAI ... but i think the stupid fog puts out too much hot air so it's sort of like i have a WAI again ...


are you thinking of somebody different (NOT to sound rude)... Is that the Stillen kit? Looks like it (looks good what ever brand it is though). But, I have the JT Evo Kit, and my fog lamps are 7". 
I know I could have gotten cheaper fog lamps (rather than $230), but my car is like my baby (hehe), so I treat it good. I'm not saying that people who dont spend rediculous amounts of money are cheap... I'm not sayting that at all... I got my rims and tires (package) from ebay for about $850! I would have ended up paying $1000 for the rims alone, plus $720 for 4 tires! So I got a good deal there! (Motegi MR7's and Hancook Ventus tires)
Heehee... I'm cheap on some things, and rediculous on others... I make no sense...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/7


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

finally i will have pics to show (since ive been trying forever!)
if anyone wants to check out my ride (then you can see the huge fog lamps ive been talking about, hehe) here's the page:

http://members.cardomain.com/shedevl


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

mine. . .


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


>


Oooo, now I definately want that bumper. That looks real good with fogs.

BTW, here's my fogs (took the pic today):


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

my old datsun 310GX







san, my 2nd car way back a 310 GX


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

well when I figure out how to post pics My post might work ,


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

ahardb0dy said:


> well when I figure out how to post pics My post might work ,



haha, yeah, i had the same problem, and it just never worked for me, so I just made a website on cardomain.com...
goodluck with your pics


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

owwww.... that green sentra/200 (cant tell which one from the pic) doesn't look so good (poor thing).


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

ok lets try this again, this was my old datsun 310 GX 80ish http://hometown.aol.com/ahardb0dy/myhomepage/auto.html


hella rally 2000's above bumper, pencil beam clear lenses, dick cepek C-808 orange fogs below bumper


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

nice datsun... wow, kinda hard to believe that the new models evolved from vehicles like that. I like looking at old nissans though.
(huge lights too! kinda like mine in a way).


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

SheDevL said:


> nice datsun... wow, kinda hard to believe that the new models evolved from vehicles like that. I like looking at old nissans though.
> (huge lights too! kinda like mine in a way).[/QUOTE
> 
> The rally 2000's are a little bigger than your piaa's I believe, but similiar, when I had my 87 nissan 4x4 pickup I had 4 of them facing forward and 2 facing the rear on the roll bar, so that's probably why the cop pulled me over when I turned the rear ones on, on the car behind me with the highbeams on LOL


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

lol

haha, I've been temped to use my big piaa's on annoying people, but I try not to be mean (eventually I'm going to be though, if I keep coming across these idiots)
hopefully when I get my air cylinder setup, I'll try and get an air horn, that way if someone is acting stupid on the road, I'll definately let him know (heehee).


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

speaking of fog lights anyone know where i can find some 3" round fog lights?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Check out anything made by Hella.

Seth


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Check out anything made by Hella.
> 
> Seth


or PIAA... both are good brands! =)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

shedvl's car:









BEAUTIFUL!!! that's a nice clean lookin b-14. keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

thanks...  still needs a lot of work though -believe it or not... (hehe)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sean and his GF gave me these awesome things for Christmas:










They're BRIGHT!


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

My foglights are goin on Wed. just gotta find time to throw them in. Eurolite TF1600. ill post pics the second i get them in, although they might look ricey i desperatly need them on the curvey roads and blind corners where i live. (and im just excited cuz they look bad ass)  Pics soon


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, my new SpecV fogs sittin next to my Crystal headlights. 










All part of my grand plan:


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Finaly got my Foglights installed*

Here Eurolite TF1600








 WHIP OUT THE SUNGLASSES  

They are bright as hell.. my corner lenses are no longer that color, i bought white LED corner lenses cuz the blue was too ricey for me (the original owner had those installed) And i am soon putting a Hyper white bulb in the foglights which will give them the same whiteish blue tint as my headlights..


----------

